# Rally Cross - Croft



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Couple of shots from yesterday...


Rally Cross - Croft - October 2012 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Rally Cross - Croft - October 2012 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Rally Cross - Croft - October 2012 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Rally Cross - Croft - October 2012 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Rally Cross - Croft - October 2012 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Rally Cross - Croft - October 2012 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

some good action there fella, liking #1 

drew


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Good shots. Really wish I had know this was on yesterday, would of loved to have gone. Been a while since I have been to croft. I think the last time I was there with sideways rain put me off a little! :lol:


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

buckas said:


> some good action there fella, liking #1
> 
> drew


Thanks Drew - i'm amazed at how I've progressed in 6 months... I was struggling to get a good keeper rate at 1/160th of a sec when I first started out shooting motorsport. Now I can get 9/10 shots at anything higher than 1/100th of a sec.

At the Rally Cross I was getting down as far as 1/20th of a sec - did try 1/15th but I had no luck! Need a lighter lens to pull that off I think and be a bit closer to the action 

Going to pull a portfolio together of my best 20 shots from 2012 and start touting them about.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

id_doug said:


> Good shots. Really wish I had know this was on yesterday, would of loved to have gone. Been a while since I have been to croft. I think the last time I was there with sideways rain put me off a little! :lol:


Thanks - there will be rallying on in November and December.

Think the Roger Clark rally is on the last weekend of November.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

EddieB said:


> Thanks - there will be rallying on in November and December.
> 
> Think the Roger Clark rally is on the last weekend of November.


Cheers. Will keep an eye out :thumb:


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Great pictures mate, like number 1.


----------



## SteLowis (Oct 31, 2012)

Good pictures. Was a good weekend. You make both days? Rodger Albert is there on Saturday 24th November


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

John-Cupra_TDI said:


> Great pictures mate, like number 1.


Cheers mate.



SteLowis said:


> Good pictures. Was a good weekend. You make both days? Rodger Albert is there on Saturday 24th November
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I might be there - meant to be going up to Lindisfarne to do some seascapes on the 25th. So i am not sure i'll get a pass for the full weekend!

Did enjoy the Rally X though - bit more exciting than some the racing that they have at Croft. I was only there on the Saturday - got a season ticket for NUFC which takes priority over most things.


----------



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

Nice shots. Never been to a rally cross event, but I soon might I think.

Pictures #3 and #5 makes me think of the phrase from Days of Thunder "rubbing is racing"


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

#4 is my favourite Ed


----------

